# Just a little poem......



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Loved it! The only thing is everything else is so serious in your poem so the reference to the "energizer bunny" didn't seem to fit. JMO!!! Otherwise I could visualize everything you were trying to say and I think it was AMAZING!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

ahearn said:


> Loved it! The only thing is everything else is so serious in your poem so the reference to the "energizer bunny" didn't seem to fit. JMO!!! Otherwise I could visualize everything you were trying to say and I think it was AMAZING!


haha, I knew it didn't fit...... but I was lazy and car sick so I gave up trying to find a better analogy.......


----------

